# coding procedure for nonunion, internal fixation



## plarabee (May 8, 2012)

Good Morning

I have a question for all you orthopedic coding guru's out there.  Patient was referred to one of our doctors due to a nonunion of the clavicle.  Patient had previously had reduction with internal fixation done by a different doctor.  Our doctor did surgery - basically debrided the bone and tissue and did a pinning and internal fixation.  Where there is no code for repair of a nonunion of the clavicle, would it be appropriate to use 23515 or should it be coded as an unlisted?   I need this information ASAP!  Thanks.


----------



## scooter1 (May 8, 2012)

I have heard of using 23480 and 23485 for non union of clavicle.   Without the report it 
would be hard to say whether or not it is appropriate in your situation.


----------



## plarabee (May 8, 2012)

Thank you!  This is what I was looking for but was stuck on the fact that it was a fracture and did not look at osteotomy.


----------

